

Ask HN: how do mobile developers find clients? - nicholjs

I started a small dev shop with a group of friends in NYC. We are 3 developers - we do APIs in Ruby or Scala and native iOS development. Our backgrounds are strong, and we have worked on some cool projects together and individually.<p>Since the summer we have had two bigger projects. Those clients are happy, but the work is winding down as we come to completion. They were both from previous connections that we had.<p>We are finding it hard to meet new clients for bigger projects. Is there a typical way to find clients? I go to meetups around NYC, but that doesn't seem to lead to anything.<p>Any advice would help.
======
Curll
Shoot me a PM, I'd like to see your portfolio. I'm actually looking at mobile
app shops right now.

It seems like every other nutter in NYC is looking for a tech co-founder;
perhaps market yourself as a CTO-in-a-box?

~~~
nicholjs
Hey Curll, send me an email and I'll pass you along our work.
john@bitfountaincode.com

------
timjahn
We're always looking for quality mobile developers on matchist
(<http://matchist.com/talent>). We'll do our best to find you quality work
with quality clients.

~~~
nicholjs
I signed up a few days ago. Waiting on a reply.

------
orangethirty
You can advertise for free on codejobs. Check it out here:

<http://orangethirty.github.com/codejobs>

------
applebug60
Cold call. Advertise. Network. Linkedin. Golf clubs. Recommendations.

Just pound the pavement every single day. There's no easier way.

~~~
nicholjs
Golf clubs... that's an interesting idea.

